# لماذا لا لقسم الحوار الاسلامي ؟



## Alexander.t (1 فبراير 2015)

لماذا لا لقسم الحوار الاسلامي؟
 لان من وجهة نظري كانت تنقصه المحبه ، كان اغلب الاعضاء المسيحين الذين يشاركون بهذا قسم واعتقد من بينهم انا ' كنا نشارك لنفرض ونفرد عضلاتنا العنكبوتيه ، وكان قلة من الاعضاء تشارك بحب.  بهدف الخدمه فقط ، 
اذا كان من وجهة نظري من الضرورى ان نفتح هذا القسم لانه عامل اساسي من وجهة نظرى في التبشير بالمسيحية. بالبلدي كده لما بقعد مع واحد صاحبي كده ونتكلم في الدين بيبقي الموضوع هات وخد. بيسال وانا بسال ولكن بحب 
انا اطلب منكم فتح قسم جديد للحوار الاسلامي هدفه التبشير برب المجد ولكن مشرفيه يكونو هم مشرفين الاسئله والاجوبه المسيحيه ليتعاملو بحب مع الاخوه المسلمين فمشرفين الاسئله والاجوبه ان اراهم يتعاملو بحب مع السائلين في هذا القسم ،وهذا ما نرجوه في قسم الحوار الاسلامي اعتقد هذا القسم المحبب لقلبي سيكون من انجح اقسام المنتدي وسيبث روح العصريه والحريه التي نفتقدها حتي ع الانترنت ، وبالاخير نسال لماذا الفيس بوك ؟ 
القرار بيدكم والمنتدي منتداكم


----------



## peace_86 (1 فبراير 2015)

*أنا معك..
كذلك نريد تنظيف القسم قبل فتحه من جديد من كل الإساءات والشخصنة وكل الألفاظ التي لا تليق..
ومنها لفظ: محمدك.. المحمديون.. التي كانت تقال على سبيل التصغير.. لا يوجد محمديون بل مسلمون.

ياريت لو المنتدى تعطي مثلاً لعشرة أعضاء مباركين الصلاحية لتعديل وتحرير المشاركات لتنظيفها في هذا القسم المغلق قبل المباشرة في فتحه.
(شخصياً مستعد لعمل هذا الفعل.. بل أني أريد تنظيف القسم من كل الشوائب ومنها ردودي أنا لو وجدت)

وليأخذ هذا الإجراء مثلاً فترة ثلاثة شهور.. نقوم نحن الأعضاء بهذه المهمة يوماً بعد يوم بعد مشاركة واتفاق بيننا وبين المشرفين ونبحث في بعض المواضيع التي ربما يكون فيها إساءة أو لا.. وهكذا حتى ننتهي بنتيجة حتمية صالحة ومرضية للكل..

وأنا معاك أخي العزيز مينا البطل بأنه ألا يجب أن يكون القسم مجرد فرد للعضلات. بل النقاش بمحبة شديدة تحرص على نقل صورة حية للسيد المسيح له كل المجد..

أتمنى أن تفتح الإدارة هذا النقاش معنا جدياً لأن المسلمين هم مقتنعين تماماً بأن دينهم هو الصح.. وبالتالي أي محاولة للرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية لا تجدي بنتيجة إلا لفئة محددة من الناس وهم قلة الذين اختارهم الله ليروا مجد المسيح من خلال الإنجيل وحده ..

لكن مع الأسف المعظم الساحق من المسلمين أخذوا مصل ضد الإنجيل منذ طفولتهم لتعمى عيونهم..

شكراً مينا على هذا الموضوع المهم الذي يهمني جداً..*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *أنا معك..
> كذلك نريد تنظيف القسم قبل فتحه من جديد من كل الإساءات والشخصنة وكل الألفاظ التي لا تليق..
> ومنها لفظ: محمدك.. المحمديون.. التي كانت تقال على سبيل التصغير.. لا يوجد محمديون بل مسلمون.
> 
> ...



انا متفق معاك فى كل اللى انت قولته الا موضوع التنظيف ده
قسم جديد ع نضيف ونريح دماغنا ، وفكرة المشاركة بتاعت الاعضاء المباركين نستغلها فى اى موضوع يخص المنتدى تجديد مكتبة الترانيم اضافة اشياء تخص الكتاب المقدس خرائط مخطوطات ترجمات اى مشروع حلو نستفيد بيه 

لكن نعدل ونحذف ونشيل ونحط 

هو شيل الحمام ركب الحمام ( تعبير مصرى عن الانجاز )

قسم مقفول يفضل مقفول ونفتح واحد ع نضيف وميه بيضا وعندنا عتاوله تقدر تنزل مواضيع ونعمل قسم ينشط المنتدى اووووى


----------



## thunderbolt (2 فبراير 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *أنا معك..
> كذلك نريد تنظيف القسم قبل فتحه من جديد من كل الإساءات والشخصنة وكل الألفاظ التي لا تليق..
> ومنها لفظ: محمدك.. المحمديون.. التي كانت تقال على سبيل التصغير.. لا يوجد محمديون بل مسلمون.
> 
> ...





*أي والله صدقت بكل كلمة قلتها يا اخ بيس *

*الاحترام المتبادل بين الطرفين اهم شيء لكي نصل لاشياء مفيدة بالحوار وليس الهدف استعراض البطولات وتبادل الشتائم *

*يا ريت الإدارة الكريمة من فضلكم رجعوا القسم الاسلامي نفسي اتكلم اسلاميات حتى لو كانوا المسيحيين لا يريدون الاسلام والله العظيم اشعر بمتعة لما اتكلم بديني وكذلك عندما لا اتطرق الى الاديان الاخرى من فضلكم ارجوكم رجعوه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 فبراير 2015)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> لكن مشرفيه يكونو هم مشرفين الاسئله والاجوبه المسيحيه



*إزااااااااااااااى 

مشرفين قسم الأسئلة : ما يعرفوش يحاوروا فى الاسلام 
​*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إزااااااااااااااى
> 
> مشرفين قسم الأسئلة : ما يعرفوش يحاوروا فى الاسلام
> ​*



مش لازم يحاورو المهم تنظيف ما هو خارج من الالفاظ 
لدينا هنا للحوار عمالقه فى هذا المجال ولكن بعضهم يحتاج لمراجعة نفسه فى طريقة الحوار وهذا عمل المشرف

زى ما قال اخونا وحبيب قلبى



peace_86 قال:


> *أنا معك..
> كذلك نريد تنظيف القسم قبل فتحه من جديد من كل الإساءات والشخصنة وكل الألفاظ التي لا تليق..
> ومنها لفظ: محمدك.. المحمديون.. التي كانت تقال على سبيل التصغير.. لا يوجد محمديون بل مسلمون.
> 
> شكراً مينا على هذا الموضوع المهم الذي يهمني جداً..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 فبراير 2015)

*أعتذر عما كتبته وأيدت عودة القسم الأسلامى*​ *وأسحب تأييدى *​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​


----------



## grges monir (3 فبراير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أعتذر عما كتبته وأيدت عودة القسم الأسلامى*​
> *وأسحب تأييدى *​
> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​


يعنى انت كدة مع ولا  ضد يا اهلاوى[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 فبراير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى انت كدة مع ولا  ضد يا اهلاوى


 *[FONT=&quot]للأسف *​*[FONT=&quot]كنت أتابع موضوع فى قسم الشبهات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسلوب الخطاب والحوار عليه تحفظات كثيرة جدا ( من جانبى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإذا كنا نُطالب بفتح القسم الأسلامى وسننطلق بنفس ذات الأسلوب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فبلاها منه ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 فبراير 2015)

اتمنى عودة هذا القسم الهام جدا
انه مفيد جدا للعابرين وكذلك للمسلمين
ليوضح لهم الاخطاء الكبيرة التى يؤمنون بها


----------



## My Rock (3 فبراير 2015)

لما نتعلم نحاور بعضنا البعض (المسيحيين) بالمحبة (بصورة تامة) في كل صغيرة وكبيرة ساعتها نحاول التحاور مع من يخالفنا العقيدة..
المشادات تحدث حتى عندما يسأل المسلم عن المسيحية فما بالك لو سأل المسيحي وهو ابو البيت.. وأخونا المسلم مقدساته لا تتحمل التشكيك..

اما الحذف وما ادراك ما الحذف.. فهو بلوة أبتلى بها عالم المنتديات..
كيف تتصورون تقبل حذف رد في موضوع ديني ونحن لا نتقبل حذف مشاركة في موضوع ترفيهي؟

احنا ناقصين يا جماعة!


----------



## thunderbolt (5 فبراير 2015)

My Rock قال:


> لما نتعلم نحاور بعضنا البعض (المسيحيين) بالمحبة (بصورة تامة) في كل صغيرة وكبيرة ساعتها نحاول التحاور مع من يخالفنا العقيدة..
> المشادات تحدث حتى عندما يسأل المسلم عن المسيحية فما بالك لو سأل المسيحي وهو ابو البيت.. وأخونا المسلم مقدساته لا تتحمل التشكيك..
> 
> اما الحذف وما ادراك ما الحذف.. فهو بلوة أبتلى بها عالم المنتديات..
> ...



استاذي الكريم ماي روك من فضلك ارجع قسم الحوار الاسلامي 
واذا شفت مسلم او مسلمة شتم او شتمت تستطيع طردهم 
والله العظيم متشوقة لموافقتك لفتح حوار في العقيدة الاسلامية حتى لو كانت انتقاد لديني فأنا استمتع شرح عقيدتي للناس المخالفين لعقيدتي لو الشرح البسيط على قدر معرفتي 
انت كريم يا استاذ ماي روك واحنا نستاهل من فضلك ما عليك امر ممكن ترجع القسم 
وشكرا جزيلا لك على اهتمامك بالموضوع


----------



## جزائر (8 فبراير 2015)

شيء جميل و هذا سيبدد الشكوك في الاديان و سيجعل كل شخص يقتنع بدين محدد


----------



## grges monir (8 فبراير 2015)

اسلوب الرد هو مفتاح نجاح الموضوع واستمرايتة
لسة من كام يوم كدة كان فية موضوع فى الشبهات المسيحية
الرودد فية مليئة بالمعلومات
لكن اسلوب الرد على الاخر من الطرفين كان محزن بصراحة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 فبراير 2015)

ما يجعل الإداره الكريمه قادره علي ضبط الحوارات والنقاشات فى بقية الاقسام يجعلها قادره بالمثل علي إدراة الحوارات والنقاشات فى القسم الإسلامي شأنه شأن أي قسم .

ولتوضع ضوابط أكثر صرامه وحزم فى النقاش والإحترام المُتبادل ..

ومن يحزن لحذف مُشاركته ..فأعتقد أنه يجب أن يلتزم بقواعد النقاش والإحترام لضمان عدم الحذف.

لا أجد أي مانع من عودة القسم الإسلامي .
ولا أجد مانع أيضا من تعيين مُشرف "مسلم" ومشرف "مسيحي"
.ليكون الطرفان متفقان علي النقاش المُحترم .​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 فبراير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ما يجعل الإداره الكريمه قادره علي ضبط الحوارات والنقاشات فى بقية الاقسام يجعلها قادره بالمثل علي إدراة الحوارات والنقاشات فى القسم الإسلامي شأنه شأن أي قسم .
> 
> ولتوضع ضوابط أكثر صرامه وحزم فى النقاش والإحترام المُتبادل ..
> 
> ...




الافكار دى مكانها مش مصر صدقنى !

فكرك نير ، ربنا يبارك فكرك!


----------



## تكلا بولس (2 مارس 2015)

*(انا اطلب منكم فتح قسم جديد للحوار الاسلامي هدفه التبشير برب المجد ولكن مشرفيه يكونو هم مشرفين الاسئله والاجوبه المسيحيه ليتعاملو بحب مع الاخوه المسلمين)*
فكرة رائعة و يا ريت تكون متنفذه قريبا


----------



## ElMaravilla (17 مارس 2015)

انا اؤيد القسم الاسلامي . . واتمنى رجوعه بأقرب وقت


----------



## الياس السرياني (22 مارس 2015)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> ولكن مشرفيه يكونو هم مشرفين الاسئله والاجوبه المسيحيه ليتعاملو بحب مع الاخوه المسلمين



هم مشرفي القسم الحاليين سيئين يا باشا؟

ولا كانوا هم السبب في غلق القسم؟


----------



## Alexander.t (26 مارس 2015)

الياس السرياني قال:


> هم مشرفي القسم الحاليين سيئين يا باشا؟
> 
> ولا كانوا هم السبب في غلق القسم؟



انا قدمت اقتراح وفق رؤيتي لمنتديات الكنيسه !
لم اجرح احد من المشرفين ولم اذكر اسماء 
عموما الاقتراح مرفوض من اليد العليا هنا فبماذا سيفيد الحديث عنه ؟


----------



## grges monir (28 مارس 2015)

> هم مشرفي القسم الحاليين سيئين يا باشا؟


صديقى الياس الجميل دام صليبك
مشرفى القسم الحاليين ليسوا سبب غلقة
بل هم جزء من سبب عدم فتحة ثانيا ههههههههههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 أبريل 2015)

الياس السرياني قال:


> هم مشرفي القسم الحاليين سيئين يا باشا؟
> ولا كانوا هم السبب في غلق القسم؟


فشر حبيب قلبي الياس وينك يا رجال واحشنا
دي ايام ماتتنسيش ابداااا​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 أبريل 2015)

grges monir قال:


> اسلوب الرد هو مفتاح نجاح الموضوع واستمرايتة
> لسة من كام يوم كدة كان فية موضوع فى الشبهات المسيحية
> الرودد فية مليئة بالمعلومات
> لكن اسلوب الرد على الاخر من الطرفين كان محزن بصراحة


الروح القدس تملاك ياجرجس
كلامك اتحقق في اقل من يومين :94:​


----------



## grges monir (2 أبريل 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> الروح القدس تملاك ياجرجس
> كلامك اتحقق في اقل من يومين :94:​


خاف منى بقى ههههههههههه


----------



## ApersonUnknown (9 أبريل 2015)

*هل الغرض من الموضوع هو تصوير المسلمين على انهم ضحايا وان المسيحيين يشتمون دينهم ام اعادة فتح القسم الاسلامي

يبدوا انك لم تشاهد ما يفعلونه منتدى اتباع المرسلين في الاعضاء الغير مسلمين 
يكتبون خنزير مطرود و الحمير حمير حتى لو حاولوا التفكير

لا ارى فائدة من هذا الاقتراح للمنتدى*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 أبريل 2015)

ApersonUnknown قال:


> *هل الغرض من الموضوع هو تصوير المسلمين على انهم ضحايا وان المسيحيين يشتمون دينهم ام اعادة فتح القسم الاسلامي
> 
> يبدوا انك لم تشاهد ما يفعلونه منتدى اتباع المرسلين في الاعضاء الغير مسلمين
> يكتبون خنزير مطرود و الحمير حمير حتى لو حاولوا التفكير
> ...



*و إحنا مالنا 

ما يعملوا اللى يعملوه

إحنا نتحلى بأخلاق المسيحية​*


----------



## الياس السرياني (10 أبريل 2015)

Alexander.t قال:


> انا قدمت اقتراح وفق رؤيتي لمنتديات الكنيسه !
> لم اجرح احد من المشرفين ولم اذكر اسماء
> عموما الاقتراح مرفوض من اليد العليا هنا فبماذا سيفيد الحديث عنه ؟



انا عارف يا باشا

انت اكبر من انك تفكّر تجرح حد

هو بس هدفي ان لا يفهم القارئ خطأً ان الاساتذة الاحباء 

هم سبب غلق القسم

ربنا يباركك يا استاذي الحبيب...


----------



## الياس السرياني (10 أبريل 2015)

grges monir قال:


> صديقى الياس الجميل دام صليبك
> مشرفى القسم الحاليين ليسوا سبب غلقة
> بل هم جزء من سبب عدم فتحة ثانيا ههههههههههه



لا حبيب قلبي الغالي صدقني 

انا بشوف اللي بيتكتب في قسم المشرفين

مشرفي القسم الاسلامي بيطالبوا بفتح القسم اكثر من الاعضاء

لكن كما وضّح الاستاذ الحبيب روك...




يدوم صليبك خيي وحبيب قلبي...


----------



## الياس السرياني (10 أبريل 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> فشر حبيب قلبي الياس وينك يا رجال واحشنا
> دي ايام ماتتنسيش ابداااا​






خيي وحبيب قلبي انت يا ياسر يعلم ربنا...


----------

